# david sedaris...



## likespaphs (Oct 2, 2006)

he's speaking tonight in providence and i've got tickets. pretty excited...
i really enjoy his stories and books and now, instead of on npr or print, i get to see him in person. krazy...


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 2, 2006)

should i have mention that i've also unilaterally decided that i need to up my post total so i'm gonna post several nonsensical posts following this one.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 2, 2006)

they'll be nonsensical, so if you can't understand them, that's okay...


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 2, 2006)

well, maybe not nonsensical, but with very little substance.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 2, 2006)

i've heard he signs stuff too, so i gotta figure what to bring. maybe a book i have in which he wrote a story. i think the book is called strange stories for strange kids....


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 2, 2006)

i forgot about the best part, well, not of the show but my near future. i get the second part of my root canal tomorrow. post and crown, here i come!


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 2, 2006)

hmmm...have i gone on long enough?


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 2, 2006)

no, not yet. i think i shall post one more.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 2, 2006)

well, maybe i won't....


----------



## Heather (Oct 2, 2006)

likespaphs said:


> i think the book is called strange stories for strange kids....



I definitely think that's the one to bring....


----------



## Heather (Oct 2, 2006)

Oh, and have fun! Tonight AND tomorrow!


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 2, 2006)

thanks, dude... but don't you realize, this is my thread...


----------



## Mark (Oct 2, 2006)

The thread is now for the masses, for the ages...

I love DS. Been to see/hear him a couple of times. He's very funny live. Dead he'll just make me sad. Unless he's gunned down while trying to kill my parents. Then I'll feel relieved. OK, but still sad I guess.

Is the children's story a fable with a chicken in it? He read that last time I saw him but it wasn't published yet.


----------



## Heather (Oct 2, 2006)

likespaphs said:


> thanks, dude... but don't you realize, this is my thread...



Not anymore....keep working on that post count if you want to have any chance of catching up...


----------



## Mark (Oct 2, 2006)

Only when one abandons the aim of a high post count is one truly free to achieve a high post count, Grasschopper :chick:


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 5, 2006)

dave was funny. even got a book signed...actually, my lady friend and i both got books signed as he, well, had a book signing. in mine he wrote "with $incere feeling"....
he's a funny guy.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 5, 2006)

oh yeh, my mouth doesn't hurt either. it was a little sore, but i got me a nifty temporary crown


----------



## Mark (Oct 5, 2006)

Good about the crown, mouth pain is awful. 

DS is a national treasure.


----------

